# Your Favorite Smilie!!!!!!!!!



## etexas (Nov 12, 2007)

....OK my PB friends, here is a DEEP and PROFOUND question. That's right. Your Very favorite Smillie. It is hard to pick a fave....but I am asking that you select one. I will go first....... I love this guy and I am a coffee "addict". So have fun!


----------



## lwadkins (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## etexas (Nov 12, 2007)

lwadkins said:


>


Flaming Scot IS a good one!


----------



## lwadkins (Nov 12, 2007)

or this if the fromer doesnt count as a smilie


----------



## etexas (Nov 12, 2007)

lwadkins said:


> or this if the fromer doesnt count as a smilie


No, flaming Scot counts!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## etexas (Nov 12, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


>


I like Cheers Guy.....he is....well...cheerfull!


----------



## Poimen (Nov 12, 2007)

My favorite -


----------



## Theogenes (Nov 12, 2007)

I like this guy... followed closely by...


----------



## etexas (Nov 12, 2007)

Theogenes said:


> I like this guy... followed closely by...


Dancing Banana is a great thing! Remember though.........only ONE vote!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 12, 2007)

Here are my two faves.


----------



## Davidius (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm beginning to understand how you just recently came back to the board and already have almost 2000 posts.


----------



## etexas (Nov 12, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> I'm beginning to understand how you just recently came back to the board and already have almost 2000 posts.


What can I say Dave, you see the smillie issue is important, and frankly, I am not sure anyone ,has of yet ,brought up this thought-provoking topic.


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 12, 2007)

I've never understood the dancing banana and it's proper use.

I also never understood the various ways people use the chained smilie.

I've always liked  and


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 12, 2007)

Doh! seems appropriate for my favorite.

Of course the sarcastic side of me likes the rolling eyes smilie.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## turmeric (Nov 12, 2007)

I use the dancing banana to let people know I'm joking sometimes, or just to say "WooHoo!" depending on the subject matter.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 12, 2007)

those are popular around here...


----------



## Megaloo (Nov 12, 2007)

Because I have big gums that show when I smile and I usually do a big smile instead of laugh, I think this is why I really like this  guy. 
I am also on the goofy side, so this guy  is usually what I'm feeling like.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 13, 2007)

I like this guy.

But  or



might be more in keeping with my posts.


----------



## etexas (Nov 13, 2007)

You know, someone else made mention of "chained smile"......now it is a rather cool Smile-E....but I have never figured out his actual use. Hmmm.....


----------



## Puddleglum (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, I probably use  the most, though would vote for  as cooler, but wish we had a :blush: because I often feel like that!


----------



## etexas (Nov 13, 2007)

Puddleglum said:


> Well, I probably use  the most, though would vote for  as cooler, but wish we had a :blush: because I often feel like that!


I thought we used to have a Blushy?????


----------



## etexas (Nov 30, 2007)

In light of the fact that Rich has given us some more Smile-E's....I thought I would bump and give my new current fave!....I love violin smile!....but this one is a CLOSE second:!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 30, 2007)

hey! a choir and everything! 

  


and they clap ON the beat! WOW!


----------



## etexas (Nov 30, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> hey! a choir and everything!


AND you can eat popcorn as you enjoy the show!


----------



## MW (Nov 30, 2007)

turmeric said:


> I use the dancing banana to let people know I'm joking sometimes, or just to say "WooHoo!" depending on the subject matter.



When I first started on the board I thought it meant going bananas; but when I found people using it so often I figured either it meant something else or I had accidentally stepped into a virtual straitjacket.


----------



## MW (Nov 30, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> hey! a choir and everything!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 30, 2007)

The chained smile is my favourite; it is a constant reminder that, in modern society, we are the slaves of Julius Caesar


----------



## historyb (Nov 30, 2007)

After much thought I lie this one, although many others too.


----------



## etexas (Dec 1, 2007)

historyb said:


> After much thought I lie this one, although many others too.


HEY! That is not a REAL smile-E!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 1, 2007)

I found these guys....





















So maybe the dancing bananna guy can have some company.


----------



## lwadkins (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey, I like the dancing broccoli


----------



## etexas (Dec 1, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I found these guys....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A turnip?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 1, 2007)

etexas said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > I found these guys....
> ...



A rudabaga.


----------



## etexas (Dec 2, 2007)

My new Second FAVE:


----------



## Megaloo (Dec 2, 2007)

Ohh Man!!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 2, 2007)

!!!!


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 2, 2007)

who doesn't love the wedgie smilie?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 2, 2007)

I like this guy






But you can't leave him alone with other smilies or this happens...


----------



## etexas (Dec 3, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I like this guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE that one.....not sure where one would use it, but hey, I use Ppcorn out of context all the time! Just 'cause he is cool, the superfly of all Smile=Es.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 10, 2007)

etexas said:


> I LIKE that one.....not sure where one would use it, but hey, I use Ppcorn out of context all the time! Just 'cause he is cool, the superfly of all Smile=Es.



How about this popcorn smilie?


----------



## etexas (Dec 10, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > I LIKE that one.....not sure where one would use it, but hey, I use Ppcorn out of context all the time! Just 'cause he is cool, the superfly of all Smile=Es.
> ...


He looks all jacked up! That is sad, he connot get to his popcorn!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 10, 2007)

etexas said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...





Yea, this tub might be more his size....


----------



## Gloria (Dec 10, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> who doesn't love the wedgie smilie?



LOL! Where is that one????


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 18, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


>


----------

